# Random tube question



## DeadBear (Aug 28, 2013)

I was surfing around on amazon this morning and found a pack of 10 tubes attached with pouch for under $9usd shipped so a bought a pack. I don't really care about the quality too much because I figure I will build catties with my kids with these, but I was wondering what you guys think. If this is a good deal or not? Either way here is the link

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CEQK4XG/ref=pe_385040_30332190_pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Those are on ebay too and they're from China and I'm pretty sure the active length is very short like 165mm when attached to slingshot,if you have very short draw they may work for you but all the ones I've had from China have ended in the bin as I could not use them at all due to the short length.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5-10-20-Pcs-Elastic-Elastica-Bungee-Rubber-Band-for-Slingshot-Hunting-Fishing-/300946152838?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&var=&hash=item4611c9dd86


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Honestly. I would order a roll of light tube and pouches from Tex shooter in the vendors. Quality and probably a better value over the long haul. The Tex tube will be fast yet easy for the young ones to pull. Those ebay ones may be a little on the heavy side and believe it or not, not as fast and zippy. Trust me you won't be sorry. Good luck


----------



## DeadBear (Aug 28, 2013)

treefork said:


> Honestly. I would order a roll of light tube and pouches from Tex shooter in the vendors. Quality and probably a better value over the long haul. The Tex tube will be fast yet easy for the young ones to pull. Those ebay ones may be a little on the heavy side and believe it or not, not as fast and zippy. Trust me you won't be sorry. Good luck


Ok thanks for the advice! I will try that option


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

I have some of those chinese tubes that came on some cheapo slingshots I bought off the big 'E' awhile back. They work, but for the amount of force they take to draw, you really don't seem to get as much in return in terms of power. I'm guessing they are probably higher in latex content rather than real rubber content. That said, they do work, but you can definitely do better. +1 for Tex's tubing. I know some folks like the Dankung or TheraBand tubing - I know some folks like those, but I haven't yet tried them myself. They will cost a bit more, but you'll probably be happier with them.


----------

